# 4.5 Yard smith salt spreader



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Bought this spreader last year its been a pleasure.. smith stainless steel salt spreader all electric NO GAS!! I'm done with the gas spreaders never again to many problems


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks very nice. How do you find the rate adjustment. Can you really put it on heavy when you need to. Also do you ever notice battery drain on large lots?


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

JD Dave;929997 said:


> Looks very nice. How do you find the rate adjustment. Can you really put it on heavy when you need to. Also do you ever notice battery drain on large lots?


Dave the most i put in was 5 yards of salt it was crowned of course but the truck was heavy. I dont notice much battry drain when salting either. I must say its very quiet with the electic set up.


----------



## rdbpower (Dec 7, 2008)

What did that set you back? Then is your dump electric? Im looking for the same thing you have for a fl 70 with a 16' contractors dump.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

rdbpower;930019 said:


> What did that set you back? Then is your dump electric? Im looking for the same thing you have for a fl 70 with a 16' contractors dump.


A little over 11,000 well worth it thou.. Know my dump truck is hydraulic. This set up gets hooked up to the alternator and batteries of the truck. Contractor bodies come in handy like no other.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Sweet Rig 
Do the Smiths have an adjustable spinner and chain speed on the controller ? Or just on/off ?


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

pretty sure just on and off. I have two stainless smiths and they are great


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

T-MAN;930118 said:


> Sweet Rig
> Do the Smiths have an adjustable spinner and chain speed on the controller ? Or just on/off ?


This one has the adjustment i did pay a more money to get it that way.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

ColumbiaLand;930219 said:


> pretty sure just on and off. I have two stainless smiths and they are great


Columbia i have the adjustment on mine..


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got an old 1.5 yard electric right now. You are right they work great. I assume yours is dual electric?


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

rdbpower;930019 said:


> What did that set you back? Then is your dump electric? Im looking for the same thing you have for a fl 70 with a 16' contractors dump.


I have a truck for you. if you are interested PM me


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

Why didnt you go with a hydo unit since you have a hydro dump bed?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

threeleaf;930426 said:


> Why didnt you go with a hydo unit since you have a hydro dump bed?


Thats what i would have done and I own 2 electric V boxes. They are nice and I never will go back to gas but for a big unit hydraulics is the way to go 
IMHO.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

threeleaf;930426 said:


> Why didnt you go with a hydo unit since you have a hydro dump bed?


They told me the hydro spreader was something like 15,000?


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

wow thats high.. we have a 6 yard warren hydro on our kenworth hooklift and i think it was around 11k with the reworking for the valves and the controls
we also have a 3.5 yard tarco hydro on our f550 hooklift and it was around 6k plus valves and controls..
i have never had a electric spreader im not sure what the pros and cons are
Allen


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

threeleaf;930479 said:


> wow thats high.. we have a 6 yard warren hydro on our kenworth hooklift and i think it was around 11k with the reworking for the valves and the controls
> we also have a 3.5 yard tarco hydro on our f550 hooklift and it was around 6k plus valves and controls..
> i have never had a electric spreader im not sure what the pros and cons are
> Allen


Threeleaf i have a 2 yard monroe hydro on my ford super duty dump.. They hydro works real nice.. I do remember the hydro being more then the electric maybe thats why i went with electric this time.


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

i really like the way the cute flips up . how long does it take to flip up


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

threeleaf;930553 said:


> i really like the way the cute flips up . how long does it take to flip up


About a minute :laughing:


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

mrsops;930562 said:


> About a minute :laughing:


wow its a quicky


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mrsops;930328 said:


> This one has the adjustment i did pay a more money to get it that way.


is yours a tan colored box with the dual controls on it? and does it have the big junction box that everything gets wired into that goes under the hood? ..if so....have you gotten much use out of it, has it been reliable?
thanks,
steve
PS i see yours has the real high inverted V...i've been saying i need to lower it for a year now


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;930605 said:


> is yours a tan colored box with the dual controls on it? and does it have the big junction box that everything gets wired into that goes under the hood? ..if so....have you gotten much use out of it, has it been reliable?
> thanks,
> steve
> PS i see yours has the real high inverted V...i've been saying i need to lower it for a year now


I will take pics of the control box tomorrow and post it up. Theres a on off switch and a conveyor and spinner control. Steve there is something under the hood and theres also something they put under the passagener seat of the truck i will try and take some more pics tomorrow. I used it alot last year but only once this year so far. I must say we like it over here i would never buy gas again


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

same here....i am switching over to electric....i am asking about the controller because in the first run , smith had alot of problems then had it re-done by a different mfgr but my sales rep said he wasn't completely confident that the controller worked the way it should. i have the new controller but have ben afraid to hook it up....problem is i only have on/off so it's full bore the whole time
steve


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

were you ever able to get some pics of control box?
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;938991 said:


> were you ever able to get some pics of control box?
> steve


Steve i will get some shots tomorrow for you


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks ..just wanting to know if it's different from mine (maybe upgraded again),
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Pic of the control box inside the the truck


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks for taking the time to get a pic...same box as mine.. i believe you said they mounted your junction box under your seat. i might do the same. i originally thought it might make for too long a' battery cable runs but under my hood is crowded
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;940630 said:


> thanks for taking the time to get a pic...same box as mine.. i believe you said they mounted your junction box under your seat. i might do the same. i originally thought it might make for too long a' battery cable runs but under my hood is crowded
> steve


Steve are you having problems with this controller? So far i love it its easy to use


----------



## Tino578 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Best Stainless Steel Spreader ?*

Could you guys give me some feedback on a decent spreader for my 2005 F350 Diesel. Im looking for a Stainless Steel and prefer electric. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mrsops;940654 said:


> Steve are you having problems with this controller? So far i love it its easy to use


i have never hooked mine up..long story short...smith had to re-do the controller and my rep wasn't confident that the new version (the one we have), was reliable. i currently have an ON/OFF switch but would like more control. i think i may re-wire mine to accept the controller and see how she does. Your the only one i have spoken with who has the controller. glad it's working out for you...BTW you should be proud of the equip in the pics,, very nice.
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;941347 said:


> i have never hooked mine up..long story short...smith had to re-do the controller and my rep wasn't confident that the new version (the one we have), was reliable. i currently have an ON/OFF switch but would like more control. i think i may re-wire mine to accept the controller and see how she does. Your the only one i have spoken with who has the controller. glad it's working out for you...BTW you should be proud of the equip in the pics,, very nice.
> steve


I mean so far so good this is my second winter using it and we really like it.. We were very nervous when we bought this spreader not knowing anything about an electric spreader.. Do you know any down falls to the smith spreaders?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

not a one...i think one of the best design features is that the motors are both away from the salt and spray. i have a couple western tornado's that are electric and i can already see that i will have to do some preventative maint because the main motor is right down in the salt along with the control module. i'll see if i can get a pic tomorrow just to show you. i almost bought the smith's instead of the western's but the discount for a spreader in a 6 foot bed was only 50.00 cheaper that my 7.5 footer and at the time it didn't seem like such a good deal but now i wish i had,
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;941689 said:


> not a one...i think one of the best design features is that the motors are both away from the salt and spray. i have a couple western tornado's that are electric and i can already see that i will have to do some preventative maint because the main motor is right down in the salt along with the control module. i'll see if i can get a pic tomorrow just to show you. i almost bought the smith's instead of the western's but the discount for a spreader in a 6 foot bed was only 50.00 cheaper that my 7.5 footer and at the time it didn't seem like such a good deal but now i wish i had,
> steve


Yes take some pics i would appreciate it.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Were can you buy smith spreaders? Looks like maybe something wed/thurs.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Showmestaterida;941699 said:


> Were can you buy smith spreaders? Looks like maybe something wed/thurs.


like how you list your location...my buddies and i talk about that all the time...smith spreaders are made by Smith Metal works in NY ..our closest dealer is Kalida Truck in Ohio.
maybe a little salting on wed...i hope
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Steve here's a pic of the electric motor. This is the only thing that is bothering me a little is that its starting to rust in a few places


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

got my controller hooked up today..works fine but it does have a slight delay from the time you turn it on 'til it starts the conveyor and spinner....does yours do the same? 
steve


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

xtreem3d;957353 said:


> got my controller hooked up today..works fine but it does have a slight delay from the time you turn it on 'til it starts the conveyor and spinner....does yours do the same?
> steve


Yeah maybe a few seconds nothing crazy thou


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Soak that motor with Fluid Film or something like it. I have two Snoway electric vboxes and that works well.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

o.k thanks..i'm thinking mine might be 3 or 4 seconds


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Italiano67;957364 said:


> Soak that motor with Fluid Film or something like it. I have two Snoway electric vboxes and that works well.


Thanks italiano i just got my fluid film the other day im going to spray it tomorrow LOL. Do you spray the conveyor chain to with the fluid film?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

You can but I am too cheap for that. I take a small container of bar and chain oil and a paint brush and slather the oil on the conveyor chain. That thick oil really sticks to the chain. That chain moves so slow it will probably rust out before wearing out. I havent replaced a chain yet in 5 years.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Italiano67;957412 said:


> You can but I am too cheap for that. I take a small container of bar and chain oil and a paint brush and slather the oil on the conveyor chain. That thick oil really sticks to the chain. That chain moves so slow it will probably rust out before wearing out. I havent replaced a chain yet in 5 years.


Thats funny i do the same with bar and chain oil. What i do is let the converyer chain run and i have the bar and chain oil in one of those containers that shoots the oil out i dont know what there called lol. I spary it on the sprockets and the chain links. It does work real well


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I tried those oil can squirters but in my unheated shop( note the cheap part again) the oil was too thick so on to the next solution.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I want your spreader sops..........


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

forestfireguy;957785 said:


> I want your spreader sops..........


Did u call cliffside??


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

No, wanting it and having it in the budget this season are different, unfortunately. But I will look them up to price units for next season. We ended up with an under tailgate electric Swenson, it's an awesome spreader, once the learning curve is handled. Has the potential to throw HUGE volumes of salt. It took 2.5 storms and a couple calls to Swenson to get the driver of that truck to accept it as a good unit. He became frustrated first time out and came back for the spare truck, I took his truck to a large lot we do right by the shop, worked fine, little heavy on the salt, next storm I rode with him first couple sites, 2 sites after I left him problems again, went to meet him, and watched him before he knew I was there, he was running with the body down flat, it has to up at least a couple feet. Problem solved. Overall if you need volume to reduce/eliminate trips back to load I'd reccomend this unit for sure, neat and easy controls, easy install. All thats left is the test of time.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

Hopefully we will be putting some salt down tonight!!! Bring on the snow or ice what ever :laughing:


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

SSOOOOOOOOOOO. Did you get to use it???? Or can I expect you by the shop to drop it off later????


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

forestfireguy;985482 said:


> SSOOOOOOOOOOO. Did you get to use it???? Or can I expect you by the shop to drop it off later????


Used it on only 1 account :angry:... At most we only got an inch here and its already melted


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Well sops, maybe friday into saturday??? We plowed most and salted all this AM, real close to 2 " here.


----------



## mrsops (Dec 28, 2009)

forestfireguy;985515 said:


> Well sops, maybe friday into saturday??? We plowed most and salted all this AM, real close to 2 " here.


yeah there saying the same thing for friday into saturday


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

So how did this Smith spreader hold up after a few years?


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Triple he hasn't been active on PS for 2 years .


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone else with feedback on Smith spreaders?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

@wizardsr always had good things to say aboot them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Anyone else with feedback on Smith spreaders?


I thought the electric Striker was the best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I thought the electric Striker was the best thing since sliced bread?


It is, I'm looking for hydraulic this time around... That's why I'm looking at smith


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> It is, I'm looking for hydraulic this time around... That's why I'm looking at smith


Say it ain't so...

What about a hydraulic Striker?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Say it ain't so...
> 
> What about a hydraulic Striker?


Definitely a very appealing option considering how highly I believe in the electric striker... My Hino has been the best truck ever and I have nothing but great things to say about it and the electric striker but thinking of moving on and buying a brand new work truck this time around finally and if I'm buying a brand new truck I may as well set it up the best I can and we all know central hydraulic is the best if given the option and it's gonna be on a long term truck... Heard nothing but great things about Smith so considering them, if only @DownEasterMfg @DownEaster-Spreaders would come out with that dream gas hydraulic setup like we talked about in another thread that would make me reconsider


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

When JDG mentioned the hydraulic power supply in the Downeast mfg thread, I didn't respond as it was their thread, but this isn't so here goes....

I was fixing my brother's 1983 Bolens 274G (4 wheel drive, 27 hp diesel, shiftable speed (540/1000) live PTO, made by Iseki), when he decided to replace the old Allied loader with a new Allied loader with a skidsteer quick attach plate on the front. As a result, he could put on a loader bucket, forks, grapple, or many other implements that you can put on the front of a skidsteer and which are available at the local rental yard. However, the Bolens, like many SCUTs and CUTs, has limited hydraulic power (5 gpm), and therefore running any skidsteer implements would be problematic. While hydraulic pumps run off the PTO are around, they have their own issues and require that the engine be at high RPM to develop rated horsepower (which limits the drivability if you don't have a hydrostatic transmission).

I happened to have a Honda GX690 lying around, and so decided to build a hydraulic power supply box that would fit on a Cat 1 three point. Fundamentally, the motor drives a hydraulic pump, which will supply up to 17 gpm at 2000 psi continuously (19 or so hydraulic horsepower). That is sufficient to run most low-flow skid-steer implements, such as brooms, blowers, post hole augers, flail or rotary mowers, stump grinders, etc. 

I designed a 2'x2'x4' box that contained enough fuel to run for 8-10 hours, the engine, and the hydraulics. The box is sealed except for filtered inlets to minimize the effects of dirt in the summer and salt in the winter. The engine cooling fan is used to draw air in and push it through the box. The hydraulics are designed as a low-volume continuously running system, with a filter, cyclone reservoir, and thermostatically controlled cooler.

Originally, I was planning on having a single motor spool with two other non motor spools so that you could run whatever was setup, and then have a few other functions (broom angle, snowblower chute rotation, etc.) The current version has a two spool electro-proportional hydraulic valve setup with motor spools, so that it can run a spinner and spreader setup.

For the spreader application, the spreader (or the truck frame) would have to be modified with a plate that mimicked a Cat 1 3 point hitch mount, then attach the box and run the hydraulic hoses to the spreader/spinner, and run a small electrical cable into the cab.

The primary advantage, even over truck mount hydraulics, is that you can have full hydraulic power independent of the rpm of the truck engine, or even whether it is running. The disadvantage is another engine to maintain, routing of lines and hoses, etc.

I was in the process of building a prototype for JDG to test last year when he decided to go the gas route, and I have been distracted since then on other projects, including my Belos, the brooms, working in my yard, day job, etc. As a result, I haven't completed it yet. I have all the components, I just need to get the box constructed and mount them inside.

The components were about $6k by the time all is said and done, including what the engine would have cost me if I had had to buy it, and a Cirus Controls spinner/spreader EZ spread control unit with one 15 gpm spool and one 10 gpm spool.

My gut feel is that if you could use it on a SCUT or CUT, then it would be worth it, and if not, truck mounted hydraulics would be a better option.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> Definitely a very appealing option considering how highly I believe in the electric striker... My Hino has been the best truck ever and I have nothing but great things to say about it and the electric striker but thinking of moving on and buying a brand new work truck this time around finally and if I'm buying a brand new truck I may as well set it up the best I can and we all know central hydraulic is the best if given the option and it's gonna be on a long term truck... Heard nothing but great things about Smith so considering them, if only @DownEasterMfg @DownEaster-Spreaders would come out with that dream gas hydraulic setup like we talked about in another thread that would make me reconsider


For a pickup, I would consider the gas/hydro. But if you're building a brand new truck, that you intend to keep for a long time, the full hydro is a pretty easy decision. I'd still consider gas but it would be really hard to do on a big truck that I was keeping long term. If you're wanting to flip the trucks every 2-4 years then gas might work out in your favor, but when you sell a truck set up with hydros i would think it's going to be easier to sell and worth the difference you spent up front more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can't even imagine spreading salt out of a pickup. My trucks with a 4-ton capacity drive me nuts.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I can't even imagine spreading salt out of a pickup. My trucks with a 4-ton capacity drive me nuts.


ya, but even in a perfect world, Mr Oompes would find something to biatch about.

Don't have anything to contribute, other than the striker is the bestest elec spreader ever in the whole wide world......And I suppose an advantage to going with the Hyd Striker would be parts interchangeability with your elec unit...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

plow4beer said:


> And I suppose an advantage to going with the Hyd Striker would be parts interchangeability with your elec unit...


That's kind of what I was thinking...considering he loves the electric version already. Don't fix what isn't broken by switching brands...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> ya, but even in a perfect world, Mr Oompes would find something to biatch about.
> 
> Don't have anything to contribute, other than the striker is the bestest elec spreader ever in the whole wide world......And I suppose an advantage to going with the Hyd Striker would be parts interchangeability with your elec unit...


Salting with my new Sterling...it can start now!!!

This thing is awesome!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salting with my new Sterling...it can start now!!!
> 
> This thing is awesome!


k


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Salting with my new Sterling...it can start now!!!
> 
> This thing is awesome!


An action video is in order...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

plow4beer said:


> k


Should have bought it in November and I want another one.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> An action video is in order...


I'm not that techy...I don't have a BookFace account mulch less a TubeYou account.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not that techy...I don't have a BookFace account mulch less a TubeYou account.


I wish you had a 4300 to compare it to, because I want to move the v box on my current one to a new 10' frame truck, and put a 12' stainless switch n go dump and under gate spreader on the one I built last fall. Just not sure we will like the under gate on a bigger truck.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> @wizardsr always had good things to say aboot them.


I'll never buy anything else... Love the smith, and looking forward to buying another for the new F650!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

wizardsr said:


> I'll never buy anything else... Love the smith, and looking forward to buying another for the new F650!


Like I said...lol.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

wizardsr said:


> I'll never buy anything else... Love the smith, and looking forward to buying another for the new F650!


Electric, gas or hydraulic?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Triple L said:


> Electric, gas or hydraulic?


Electric. I considered hydraulic, since the new truck will have central hydraulics, but I like the idea of being able to run the spreader on either roll-off truck more. And, I've had very good luck with electric spreaders, the smith in particular.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Right on, variable speed controller or just on and off switch? Have any pics of the controller and electric motors?


----------

